# Weedeater woes



## robaf70 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello,

I have a string trimmer that was purchase in early spring...

Model name: Weedeater Max 'Twist n' Edge'
Model number: TE475Y

It came with a container of 2 cycle fuel which I immediately used to make it's own 1 gallon mixture. 

Filled the tank, followed the starting instructions to a tee, it fired right up and everything is good.

Since then I have used it fairly regularly, approx 2-3 times per month and have had no problems getting it started although I had to constantly fudge with the throttle to keep it going. 

Following a month long heat wave when the grass barely grew I go to use it again and nothing. Again I follow the starting instructions except I only primed the bulb a couple of times since I could clearly see a bit of fuel already in it.

With the choke on full and the throttle fully depressed it started to turn over only to die. After that... nothing. 

I go throught the owners manual and check that it is getting spark, it's not flooded although I went ahead and followed the instructions to clear it out after everything else was exhausted and I'm at a loss.

I have a Poulan chainsaw and Ryobi leaf blower which get much, much less use that I have always had no problem getting started as well as an old Weedeater 1400 that I had for 16 years that I never had problems with until she went to the junkyard in the sky this past spring.

Thanks for any input/advice.

Rob


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Try fresh gas first. if that does not fix your problem. Carb is varnished up. time to rebuild.


----------



## robaf70 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Peppy,

Thanks for responding. A couple of questions...

1. Should I just dump what is already in the fuel tank and just keep pulling the starter cord to get rid of what is already in the gas lines?

2. Does it sound normal for the carb to be varnished up after such few uses and if so what can I do to help prevent this?

Also, a neighbor of mine said he had a similar problem but with an older model and it was the muffler clogged up?

I'm only 35 and I nearly had a stroke pulling that damn cord 200 times so I'd like to do whatever I can to get this thing running like a top.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, dump it or dilute it with fresh fuel. I was thinking it could be varnished up especially with the hot weather, it will evaoprate leaving residue. As for the muffler clogging, that mainly has to do with using non synthetic oil that is not ash free and also running too rich. the easiest and cheapest thing it to try the fuel for now.


----------



## robaf70 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll try that this weekend and post if successful. I'd attempt to re-build the carb if that didn't work but I can't find a service manual and am not savvy enough to do it without explicit instructions.

Thanks again for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think peppy means fresh, as in dump that in the tank and that in the storage container and the storage container that came from(put it in your auto). If you will use fresh fuel and a good oil(I recommend Stihl) you will very seldom have a problem. The 2-cycles have gotten very touchy with environmental restrictions. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

About how old is the old gas? The 2 cycle oil that came with it should have had a fuel stabilizer in it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be some old dried fuel blocking carb passages. First close both needles counting how many turns it takes. Then open them back up giving them each 1/4 extra turn. Many times closing the needles will clear out any blockage in the needle seats and since you said you had to play with the throttle before when starting sounds like it may have been a little lean (which is common for "Poulan" based motors).


----------



## robaf70 (Sep 1, 2006)

A follow up to my efforts...

I flushed out all the old fuel, made a perfect new batch, tried again to no avail. Finally I found a certified weedeater dealer in the area and dropped it off.

Come to find out it was a bad ignition coil! It was covered under warranty too so I didn't have to pay the $67 it was going to cost. $67!!! $30 just to look at it and $37 to replace and install the new coil? I think I only paid $79 for it.

Anyway, I got it home and it started on the second pull. 

Thanks for all the input.


----------

